# Bustin' your nuts...



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Dan Anderson gives us some insight on getting those tough bolts and nuts loose.

Regards, Mike

In the Shop: Bustin' Bolts | Farm Journal Magazine


----------



## FieldRat (Feb 11, 2012)

One of the best penetrating lubricants we have found for rusty nuts and bolts is a solution of acetone and automatic transmission fluid in a 1:1 ratio. We always keep it right beside the PB Blaster.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

And when all else fails, we use the "smoke wrench"


----------

